# gettin the eyes



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

saugeyeslayer and I have been doing some fishing here lately with the weather being nice. been getting into the eyes each night more and more it seems like. havent got too many big ones but good 16inch eaters.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good work fellas! People are gonna have a heart attack when they see this...I didn't know Antrim had that many saugeyes!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

hehe man why did you go and tell em. mise well tell em make sure they r using a 7 inch power bait


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

that's what we like to see, heavy stringers. nice work!


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

where you all catch them at? i don't care what with i would just like to know what lake or spillway.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice mess of fish go do it agen


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks guys. we will prob head back out tonight or tom night. will report back.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Where is it that you are going?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Them boys look familiar. I think I seen them somewhere round Alum Creek before...ain't quite sure though.

Nice mess o fish!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol cant tell you where. just keep a eye out for us. there isnt to many lakes around here that r on right now


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

Its A good spot I will tell you that much ;-) 

First post on this site in AGES.

Glad to be back whackin the toothy critters. Ended up with a good mess hoping to get back out to our spot later tonight. We shall report.

Tight lines fellas.


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow i'm jealous bro. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am gona be lookin for that dopeboy ride tonite when i am out fishin lolol ... j.k. good fishing fellas i cant wait till wedesday i got it off i wana post some fish like that i will trade you a i 6 pound hole for a 10 fish 16 in hole lol j/k great post !


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

We never made it our rabbit but i still got the 17ft.er anytime you wana do some trollin at buckeye or alum just shoot me a p.m. i wouldnt mind havin some friends my age 
Freddie


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

nice stringer, guys. Pics like that keep me motivated.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job on the eyes guys!! Found 13 tonight myself man they are hungry. Hey streamstalker i think you are wrong i am sure i see them at Delaware,no Buckeye no not there it was Hoover no no not there Had to be Indian. Oh well i know it was one of those lousy lakes.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

All lakes listed by Slim are dead! Grand Lake St. Mary is alive and producing all sorts of fish though!!! 

Headin out tomorow evening to see if I can get a jump on the saugeye count for this year. 3rd shift is a killer!


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey fishslim, it was nice talking to you tonight in person. Thanks for all the great tips, i'll be back up there tomorrow evening, maybe i will see you there. Later


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

can you guys explain to us southern guys down in the Cincinnati area the setup you were pulling... and the depth you were finding them at? 

It would be much appreciated!

PS. ya beat my total for last year at Acton Lake with this one haul. Good'un!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

just got back from fishing. went out tonight with tchrist5. didnt do as well as we did last night but cought 5 total. didnt fish over 2 hours. same location different bait. Slim lets get together sometime and fish.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

went out last night. didnt do too bad. managed to catch 4. lost a few


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

what do you guys think would be a good size saugeye to get mounted?


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

27 inches or bigger  ive nvr personally cought one that big but told myself if i ever did or a eye over 7 pounds i would mount it.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

willieg89 said:


> 27 inches or bigger  ive nvr personally cought one that big but told myself if i ever did or a eye over 7 pounds i would mount it.


wow, can't say i have ever been horny enough to mount a walleye or a saugeye!


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey slayer, Pat said you guys must have flunked math and couldn't count very well Better not let the game warden see a stringer like that


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> Better not let the game warden see a stringer like that



No Bob4246 , I think you need to read the bag limits and re-count!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

hehe bob was that you guys the other night? i had two buddies with me? if so looks like you guys had lots of fun that night.

fishingislife lets get together soon and do some fishing.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Another good night!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

i can second that mushi, thanks for driving out there. give me a call this weekend and we will head back out im gonna be out late on saturday night if you wanna tag along..


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

which lake are you fishing at willieg89 and catching those eyes? i have been fishing this week and have caught some but would like to try out a new place.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Conley you have asked 3 times! 3rd-time's-the-charm works sometimes, but I don't think it will help here..

Glad you're getting them at Indian though! Probably headed there this weekend.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

well i'm thinking it might be either Alum or Hoover.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

hehe like mushi said ask all you want, it wont help  got them all at the hoover honey hole on a 1/2 ounce jig : ) 

mushi if your going to indian call me in going with you. thats if you have a open seat


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I saw the guy on the left in the first picture, so have a few ideas. Keep'em coming.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

It doesn't matter i figured something out last night so i don't need your help. Thanks for nothin.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Conley, that is a big part of this site. It's a great place to get all the tools to catch the fish, i.e. lures, presentation, patterns. Then you have to take the tools and figure the rest out. This site is viewed by so many people that never even post or sign up. If you list a specific spot it will be hammered. They want to go the next couple of weeks and still catch fish. It's probably not you they are worried about, it's the 500 people that come with you. If someone with a good rep gets on here and advertises a new lure people will buy it out locally, same with spots. Take what you get from people, and if all they post are pictures, take it as motivation in knowing they are being caught. You should have all the knowledge you need if you read through here, but practice time and searching is what will make you a better fisherman. Don't bank on one spot this time of year pick 3 or 4 maybe even two nearby reservoirs and keep trying.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was not wanting to know exact locations i was just curious of what lakes or even maybe rivers they were catching them at. As for lures, i already know what is good and what is great and what is not so good.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

Bob4246 said:


> Hey slayer, Pat said you guys must have flunked math and couldn't count very well Better not let the game warden see a stringer like that



Haha thats all willy G right there  I only caught my 6....

Literally though he took 2 pics and pancaked them the bottom one is the 11 fish on the table the top one is just us holding the stringer of them...

After a closer look I think you will see.

I suck at math though, so hes pretty spot on with that juncture.

These guys have been goin without callin me cause I've got 26 fish for the year...Dont hate though you should know what your dealin with, just look at the name


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

conley1414 said:


> I was not wanting to know exact locations i was just curious of what lakes or even maybe rivers they were catching them at. As for lures, i already know what is good and what is great and what is not so good.


No offense to you as I dont personally know you, nor have I seen you on the boards since I took a couple year break from posting here. 

BUT, the reason I stopped posting here was because this site became overrun by 'trolls'.. or people who are asking stupid questions or posting all about where they caught what(not saying that is you).However, As much as a utensil as this site is to a beginner fisherman, Its also utilized by MANY experienced/Avid fisherman who are either In it for money, (tournaments) or In it to hold on to their few lasting honey holes.

So I dont think asking WillieG, Mushijobah, Or me for that matter where we caught them- ESPECIALLY on an open forum, is going to work.

Not trying to be a jerk I'm just saying, if youve got the baits in hand, and a decent sensitive 6'6" or longer setup I dont see why you cant go to the few saugeye inhabited Lakes and Rivers in the area and take some casts. These are fish of habit, they follow shad, they like to faux spawn around this time, and they come up shallow to feed at night. Thats all there is to know.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

saugeyeslayer call me tonight. im headed to the expo now to check out some of the bucks and then wanna head out for a late night of fishing. ill drive call me around 9. saugeyes r everywhere. everyone fishes for them different ways too. just go to spots where you have caught saugeyes before and try everything you got in your box. if you dnt get any go to the next spot. sooner or later it will pay off and you will find a honey hole. but i bet after all that work of finding a spot you wont tell anyone bc it wont be a good spot anymore. it takes a lot of time and a lot of fishing to go out everynight and be able to catch saugeyes. me myself i cant even do that. i get a nice stringer here and there but normally i cant get more then 1 eye a day. saugeyeslayer took me to this spot so i really wouldnt have any right to even give a tip on where its at. its all on him. but i sure do know how to count and there is only 11 fish there ppl : ) hehe


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm good now i caught 12 last night, biggest being 21 1/2". I have caught 25 this week so i guess i'm doing something right. I'm not new to fishing, i have fished my whole life, last year is the first year i really started to put in an effort to catch saugeyes, didn't do all that great but now i'm starting to figure it out and get the hang of it.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

not bad for a night


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

nice job Mark,I even know where you caught em at as I have tangled with a few of them before


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Look'n good, Mark. I ended up with only 4.Slower night than earlier in the week. But still a good time. The last one I got was 22", the others 16"-17". I think their suppertime was changed a little.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

slow but stedy we are heding back in a few. you going. bluegrasser


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there after 6 ,with my son & his friend.I'll be in my boat,hopefully they will co-operate this evening.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Be there about 6:30ish


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks mark for posting my fish lol it was fun see you at the honey hole tonite. i want that 30incher i lost last nite


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

conley1414 said:


> I'm good now i caught 12 last night, biggest being 21 1/2". I have caught 25 this week so i guess i'm doing something right. I'm not new to fishing, i have fished my whole life, last year is the first year i really started to put in an effort to catch saugeyes, didn't do all that great but now i'm starting to figure it out and get the hang of it.


What lake?


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

a took an oath on my hollyfish. i cant tell might make fish gods mad.
just keep fishing the bites on its spring good luck


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

I forgot what lake. I have memory loss.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> What lake?


He was on a lake that shares a name with a professional baseball team here in Ohio. A couple movies were made about them, starring Charlie Sheen.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> He was on a lake that shares a name with a professional baseball team here in Ohio. A couple movies were made about them, starring Charlie Sheen.


Pat, I'd like to buy a vowel. Is there an "I"?


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Pat, I'd like to buy a vowel. Is there an "I"?


HAHAHAHAHA! oh wow..hmm lets see..couple clues

Its a ~90 mile drive, theres plenty of bank access... If you have an IQ above 83, you can usually decipher the clues that lie behind a parking lot full of cars. Also, if your extra sneaky  you can see what is tied on the end of the line! Oh noes! But even with all that information, half the people unfamiliar with the finnesse and presentation these fish desire, wont catch SQUAT.

All I know is after the Ice-out, sitting on your rolly chair lookin at OGF isnt how to catch them GET OUT AND FEEESH:G


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

wheres that at?


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

dangggggggg.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just messing around the thrill of catching fish is finding them and then slaying them ive caught many since i moved here in 91 and nobody told me where to go or how to catch them it was learned and it was a blast lots of great memories


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have only caught a few at the big "I" hate that place, run over with people who think they can just go out there where all the rest of the people are and throw twisters and expect to catch them. Can you imagine how many twisters those fish have seen, more than i would care to count. They catch one here and there but not very many and most have no size to them.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Uh conley i have been destroying eyes there with jigs. My first bait of choice over there right now. And i think Mushi is wrong i think they were at another lousy lake who plays Georgia Tech? Hmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

haha easy fishslim. anyways tchrist and I had another good night of fishing


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

heading back out tonite with tchrist hoping for another good night of fishing. will report back on how we do.


----------

